# How to sync waze with Uber



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Newbie here, tried looking on the net for an answer but no luck. Is there a way to sync Waze with Uber?
Thanks.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Go in your app settings and pick Waze as default.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

Citronbull said:


> Go in your app settings and pick Waze as default.


Thank you.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Unfortunately, even after doing that, it still won't automatically open the app like how the Lyft Driver app does for you, you still will have to manually click on the Navigate button in order to get it to open Waze for you.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> Unfortunately, even after doing that, it still won't automatically open the app like how the Lyft Driver app does for you, you still will have to manually click on the Navigate button in order to get it to open Waze for you.


Oh wow, okay thanks, but If I do what you say, will it eventually sync with Uber?


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

It syncs now, it just won't open automatically. When you click on the Navigate button, it loads Waze with the destination information transferred over.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> It syncs now, it just won't open automatically. When you click on the Navigate button, it loads Waze with the destination information transferred over.


Awesome thanks. I've heard a lot of things bad about Waze on different forums, so I may not use it. I have a Garmin that works beautifully as a back up.

Juts now I had a delivery and the Uber map sent me to a residential neighborhood, when It should be on the other side of the wall where a financial center was. It does this crap all the time, and my Garmin got me out of the weeds. The girl who I finally delivered to said she had the same problem when she was applying for her job at that location, she almost didn't make it to her interview because of her map. She also said waze sucked too..ha ha.

Another thing has been happening lately with the Ubereats app and my google play music app. The music just shuts off and I have to exit uber and hit play again, sometimes several times just to get my music back.


----------

